
Former founder of Wunderlist wants to acquire it back from Microsoft - meerita
https://twitter.com/christianreber/status/1169985802421592064
======
throwaway090619
What did the founder expect would happen when he sold the company. Obviously
Microsoft wanted to remake a Wunderlist app to be apart of their Office 365
portfolio.

Why else would they have bought them

------
PalmCentro
Microsoft paid more than 100 million dollars to kill this.

~~~
appleiigs
What was so great about Wunderlist? For $100MM, I think the previous owner
could build a new one... it's just a to-do list. If you built one for your
school project, you'd probably get a C+ due to lack of originality and
difficulty.

~~~
tenebrisalietum
It's way easier than trying to use Outlook for that purpose. Tbh I don't even
know how to share tasks in Outlook.

